# Series 1 Hanging on Hanging Up



## surge (Jun 17, 2002)

I've had a TurboNet card in my Series 1 TiVo for a few years and it's been working great.

Withing the last 2 weeks, it no longer makes the daily calls.
I can connect to it with TivoWebPlus and Telnet so the card seems to be working.

However, when it tries to make a Daily Call, it goes through all the steps fine. When it gets to the last step.. "Hanging Up", it just hangs.

I've rebooted several times, but it never makes it past "Hanging Up"

Any ideas?

thanks.


----------



## guiduli (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm having the same problem as Surge. Anyone out there have any suggestions?

Series 1, with TurboNet, telnet, ftp, tivoweb, and no configuration changes in 4 years. Just last week it started failing on its daily call. The test calls hang on the the Hanging Up part which normally takes only 1-2 seconds. Only way out is to reboot.

I was in the process of changing my router and LAN addresses, but put everything back the way it was. With new gateway IP it didn't work (I hadn't modified the TiVo settings). TiVO couldn't make a call. Now with everything back the way it was, it makes the call and fails on hanging up. It may be related to my new LAN addresses (gateway/IPs), but they are all back to where they were.

Thanks for any tips.

- Barry


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

guiduli said:


> Series 1, with TurboNet, telnet, ftp, tivoweb, and no configuration changes in 4 years. Just last week it started failing on its daily call. The test calls hang on the the Hanging Up part which normally takes only 1-2 seconds. Only way out is to reboot.


I've had the same ethernet adapter card (bought at 9th Tee) installed in a S1 SVR-2000 since 2003. It has had its hangs from time to time requiring a reboot, but is currently performing well and obtaining data from the Internet.

The official TurboNET support forum is at http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=8.

I found this tip in a FAQ. Check it out. http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=594

TurboNET card supplier. http://www.9thtee.com/turbonet.htm


----------



## guiduli (Jun 28, 2006)

_> I found this tip in a FAQ. Check it out. ... _

Double-tab,

I did you a disservice. I checked for only 1 day to see if there were any replies, then tried all kids of reconfiguring and presto, it worked. I didn't check again. (I wasn't too optimistic as surge hadn't received a reply in over a month and I mistakenly thought I would receive an e-mail if there were a reply). But it just started again and I couldn't get it to work again this time. I only now read your reply, and the tip you found in the FAQ does the trick. It must be that my modem is dead (I haven't used it in 4+ years!), or something else funky is going on with it, but it all works now. You are the Man (or Woman)!

Thanks!

- Barry


----------



## yakky (Jun 18, 2003)

Totally digging this up from the dead, but I ran into this issue just now, google led me back here and since some of the links down below don't work, I figured I'd post the answer after a few hours of digging.

This appears to be a symptom of a dying modem, which I didn't really need with my turbonet. You can disable the modem by doing this:

You will need a bash prompt (telnet to your tivo).

mount -o remount,rw / 
mv /dev/cua1 /dev/cua1.disabled
reboot


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

S1 Tivos are notorious for dying modems. If you're handy with a soldering iron, 9th Tee has repair kits for fixing them, IIRC. If not then check Weaknees.com.


----------

